# Westclox Electric Clock - My Next Project...



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

During a visit to my girlfriend's father on the Isle of Wight last weekend he mentioned his old wall clock had stopped working, and as he knows I'm interested in watches he asked if I would have a look at it. It's about 50 years old as far as he can remember, and is mains powered. I plan to clean it up and swap the original mechanism for a battery powered unit, mainly because it looks pretty dangerous to me in it's current state. The mains cable looks like bell wire, and is connected by it's original Bakelite plug with round pins! (his house needs rewiring, but that is another story...).

Anyway, we bought him a temporary replacement clock, and I took the old one home to check out what could be done. Here is the complete clock:










And here's the plug :lol::










Here's a pic of the face, which looks pretty clean considering it's age:










Here are the main component parts (which Photobucket has decided to show upside down...):










And here is the motor and hand set, which will be binned in favour of new replacement parts:










All I need to do is clean up the glass and outer frame, then find a replacement quartz mechanism with matching hand set, so this should hopefully be quite an easy little project. The clock itself isn't worth much, but it has great sentimental value so it will be nice to get it working again for the old fella if I can.

Any comments welcome, and if anyone knows of a suitable place to buy a new quartz movement and hands, feel free to let me know.

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Davey have you had a look on the bay, seems to be a fair few on there.

Jon


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Firstly, it is always a shame to see these converted, but each to there own and at least it will work again.

I remember one of these on my grandparents and parents walls in the 60s/70s.

There are however some movements now that have a smooth sweeping seconds hand motion which would look almost as if the mains movement was still fitted  Probably on eBay?

Don't bin the movement, I would give it a home next time you are on the Island.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Blimey I haven't seen those round three pin plugs in use since the 60's. I see what you mean about the gentleman's hose needing a rewire!!!

However great to see that you are going rejuvenate the clock for him with something that is safe. I hope he will appreciate that.

Hopefully you will take up rdwiow's offer of rehoming the movement? They do have their place in horological history and should be preserved.

Regards

David


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> *Davey have you had a look on the bay, seems to be a fair few on there.*


Cheers mate, but I think I've found a supplier already. They are called (logically) clockparts.co.uk and seem to have a suitable kit with hands that are a very similar style. I will look around when I get more time, but they are favourites so far and better than anything I have seen on ebay.



rdwiow said:


> *Firstly, it is always a shame to see these converted, but each to there own and at least it will work again.*
> 
> I remember one of these on my grandparents and parents walls in the 60s/70s.
> 
> ...


Mate, let me have your address and I'll post the innards and hand set to you free of charge if you want them. I agree it's a shame to convert it in some respects, but I just don't have the expertise to do anything else with it, and safety was a prime consideration as well. The main thing is to get it working again, and the supplier also sells a smooth sweeping version which should look very similar to the original. The only difference should be the hideous cable disappearing, which I think is a good thing! 



DJH584 said:


> Blimey I haven't seen those round three pin plugs in use since the 60's. I see what you mean about the gentleman's house needing a rewire!!!
> 
> However great to see that you are going rejuvenate the clock for him with something that is safe. I hope he will appreciate that.
> 
> *Hopefully you will take up rdwiow's offer of rehoming the movement? They do have their place in horological history and should be preserved.*


Yep, I agree, see my previous answer. When I said "bin it" I meant it won't be re-used on this one, but no reason it can't go to someone else who can use it :thumbup:

Thanks very much for the replies guys, much appreciated.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

DJH584 said:


> Blimey I haven't seen those round three pin plugs in use since the 60's. I see what you mean about the gentleman's hose needing a rewire!!!
> 
> However great to see that you are going rejuvenate the clock for him with something that is safe. I hope he will appreciate that.
> 
> ...


We will have no re-wiring of gentlemens hoses on here thanks!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, the bits arrived today, and it was a simple 10 minute job to fit them. Now the clock is working perfectly, and looks great.

My only problem was the existing hole in the clock face was slightly too small, so had to be drilled out a bit to fit. Also, with the benefit of hindsight I could have ordered a shorter spindle so the hands would sit closer to the face (they have the option of 3mm, 7mm, and 10mm, and I should have gone for the 3mm). That was my fault, I simply measured the original one instead of using old fashioned common sense :lol:

Anyway, here's a quick pic of the finished clock:










The second hand has got a lovely smooth sweeping action, so it matches the original movement nicely. I think the old fella will be pleased with that :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks good to me, well done.

Jon


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely job Dave!

Can you possibly add a couple of rubber washers between the movement and dial plate? The is quite a common practice where the spindles are too long.

As I say, it looks sweet mate ;-)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That's a good idea about the washers mate, cheers. One slight problem might be the fact that the instructions state that after the second hand is fitted they don't recommend removing it because it's a very tight fit and can sometimes damage the mechanism. Not sure if that is true. Also, I have bent the hands as per the original ones so they clear the curved glass. However, I will think about it and maybe try your suggestion, as I think it would look better.

Cheers for the nice comments guys, much appreciated.


----------

